# Crimson Crusaders



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Well it all came together the other morning. After starting work on a canvasback rig last year by carving cork blocks. I started work on a foam sleepers back in March. Once I started making sleepers I just kept going till my mold really started to break down. I made 90 sleepers. 72 drakes and 18 hens. I wanted a 4:1 ratio. 

I made my first real run. I ended up going solo as a friend backed out at the last minute. So I started early and it took me about 45 minutes to set up my 100+ fakes. Shortly after the sun rise I watched high flights of canvasbacks zooming around. Then the fun began. It didn't take long for me to have 2 drake cans in the boat. I watched flocks of cans do their morning flight. I had a big smile on my face. Did a few fist pumps and picked up to come home. All this for two birds? Yes! Totally worth it. Will go again soon, next time take a few friends to enjoy the fun!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

That's awesome. Canvasbacks are wonderful ducks. Hank Shaw has a great recipe for roasting them, along with a really nice red currant jelly sauce. A true delicacy! If your buddy cancels again, get in touch. I'd be happy to tag along.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I usually don't see cans until the second week of November. Glad to hear your blocks worked out so well!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This is a great post! Congrats on a real DYI experience. I've wanted to shoot a mature bull can for over 30 years, one day it will happen. Thanks for sharing.

..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok I am so officially jealous it's not even funny...-O,-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> This is a great post! Congrats on a real DYI experience. I've wanted to shoot a mature bull can for over 30 years, one day it will happen. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ..


That was my first ever duck, with that 410 shotgun no less. Wish I had known then how rare they are and had it mounted.

-DallanC


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job man! You really reaped the rewards of your efforts. Nothing beats the satisfaction of shooting birds over your own blocks. That kind of serious dedication is right up my alley! I've got 6 big blocks of black cork in the garage, just waiting.....


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

They are really not that rare. I'm no expert but it's a bird that if you set up for them they will come. I know a few areas that they are holding. A little scouting and success will follow. I seen several hundred while I was set up. It seems to be that they prefer an early morning flight. Never had much success for them later in the day. Redheads seem to work later, but not so much for cans. Yet I am a beginner on these birds. Lots to learn. 

Pumpgunner, after the season bring those blocks of cork over. Let me help you cut them up and get serious! 

Just picked up a metal decoys unlimited mold today. Going to crank out a bunch of upright foamers after the season.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

The saying, "don't ya love it when a plan comes together?" comes to mind...

Congrats buddy!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Beautiful. Awesome eating too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, good job!

.


----------

